# Caution when shuttling cars on the Rogue



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Guy says he has credit card receipts for the shuttle, should be pretty easy to prove whether he did or didn't entrust his rig to them.


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

My geo tracker got stolen on the 5th of july. I received a call yesterday that they found it on private property in sunny valley.

Good luck finding your rig. The Josephine County Sheriff's office is little to no help.


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

Jo county Sheriff is way under served for a long time they had only 2 deputies for the entire county and they closed a portion of the jail down. Prosecutors were let go from the DA's office. They sometimes don't respond to 911 calls it is the wild west in Josephine county I used to live there, but moved because it was unsafe. They will not pass a safety levy.


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

Ya I lived there too. I personally like fewer cops and wouldn't vote for a safety levy either. 

It should be legal to shoot theives. A couple get shot and then you wouldn't need cops anyhow and the other theives would go get a damn job and stop smoking damn meth.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Mattchu said:


> Ya I lived there too. I personally like fewer cops and wouldn't vote for a safety levy either.
> 
> It should be legal to shoot theives. A couple get shot and then you wouldn't need cops anyhow and the other theives would go get a damn job and stop smoking damn meth.


You'd think that would be true but more thieves would just move in and keep up the pace, much like the old public pickpocket hangings in the U.K. where many people watching the execution were pickpocketed themselves.


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't see why galice would deny they shuttled this guys rig. Shuttle companies are not responsible for what happens pre-and post shuttle. They have waivers stating that they aren't even responsible for your rig during the shuttle. 
R.w and o.t are like clockwork. If you check in with them before your trip you can be assured that your rig never spends more than a half an hour at the put in or take out.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

bucketboater said:


> I don't see why galice would deny they shuttled this guys rig. Shuttle companies are not responsible for what happens pre-and post shuttle. They have waivers stating that they aren't even responsible for your rig during the shuttle.
> R.w and o.t are like clockwork. If you check in with them before your trip you can be assured that your rig never spends more than a half an hour at the put in or take out.


 All waivers are not equal. Just because you sign a waiver doesn't mean it is legally enforceable, and it doesn't alleviate the company from a certain standard of care or protect the shuttle company from negligence. For example, a waiver wouldn't protect them if they left your car doors open with the key in the ignition (unless you instructed them to do what on the shuttle form).


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

I've used Galice Resort for well over a hundred shuttles in the past 40 years, and have found them to be dependable, scrupulously honest and extremely helpful--even when one of my rigs broke down at the highest part of Bear Camp Road. If you want to find a bad guy, you need to look someplace else.


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

shappattack said:


> All waivers are not equal. Just because you sign a waiver doesn't mean it is legally enforceable, and it doesn't alleviate the company from a certain standard of care or protect the shuttle company from negligence. For example, a waiver wouldn't protect them if they left your car doors open with the key in the ignition (unless you instructed them to do what on the shuttle form).


I knew the waiver issue would come up as soon as I posted. A shuttle is a privilege not a right. I asked my insurance provider specifically if a shuttle service drove my truck off a cliff with all my gear would it be covered. You need to cover your ass. You should have comp. insurance if you're leaving a rig in the wilderness or having strangers drive it. Court costs,lawyer fees and time off would exceed the the op's rig and the other poster 90's geo tracker value. Getting stuff stolen sucks, but it's like Rigging to flip or being prepared for a swim. It's not as bad if you're prepared.


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah but reading the article he is not asking the vehicle be replaced rather the cost of having to rent a Uhaul truck to carry his stuff out, refund for shuttle etc. Shouldn't a shuttle company be responsible for not doing the shuttle?


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

We had a few issues with Galice Resort. Some vehicle damage. We covered under our insurance but Galice did not want to hear about it. I used them for years also but we switched.


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

I have always used Sharon at affordable,never an issue. It seems the non local vehicles are the ones that get hit. I have been going there forever but they also know not to F with the locals because we still handle things Rogue style


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

I've only played over there a couple times, and both times used whitewater cowboys(orange torpedo) - I didnt have any problems, but requested they just lock my key in my locking console. - Shuttled vehicles could be easy targets, as often times keys are under the mat in the car. (you can steal one of those cars with a rock)


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

Greenwall,

Do you have a blue sotar cat?


----------



## Joe W (Jul 30, 2008)

I have found the owner of Galice Resort to be impolite and condescending on a few occasions; I swear by Sharon and Affordable Shuttle.


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

Mattchu said:


> Greenwall,
> 
> Do you have a blue sotar cat?


Nope not me , I will send you a message


----------



## solboater (May 9, 2011)

I feel compelled to chime in on this. We all have our loyalties and many times those are based on having good experiences with those entities and enforced by a not so pleasant experience with another. I have had all of the companies mentioned above shuttle rigs over the years many times and have had equal experiences across the board, majority of the time everything was perfect. I have had Galice Resort shuttle rigs well over a hundred times and have had faith they will do their best to provide a safe and timely shuttle. I have witnessed Debbie and her crew bend over backwards to accommodate unique needs of boaters from all over and bail people out dozens of times that weren't paying customers. I will continue to use Galice Resort's services and recommend them as well with confidence. Thanks for letting me get that off my chest, cheers.


----------

